# ...



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

...


----------



## ARhunttrap07 (Dec 5, 2007)

hey iv caught only one skunk so far this year and the only way ive found to help it is to lay them in a creek and let em sit it out 4 about a week and then boil them for bout 30 mins. u mite hav to boil them twice


----------

